# HBO Go is coming... to PS3 and PS4



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

*HBO Go is coming... to PS3 and PS4*

HBO Go is en route to PlayStation. While there isn't a release window for the premium service's streaming app, Sony's VP of business development assures it'll be "soon" for the PS3, with the PS4 version to follow.

Full Story Here








_Engadget_


----------

